

Ask HN: special email address for startup's accounts? - cuchoperl

What email address do you use to sign up for your startup's hosting, registrar, twitter, etc account?<p>Do you use a founder's email, a special email address, or what?
======
ryanto
doesn't really matter - since all of these services allow you to change the
e-mail addresss in the future. i'd use whatever is most convenient, probably a
general catchall @yourdomain.com

